# Electric reel



## tddlbz (Aug 12, 2015)

Thinking about getting a new reel and breaking the bank on an electric one. Any recommendations on one? Give me some pros and cons. I've fished the Daiwa tanacoms before and like them. 
Probably gone pair it with the Daiwa dendoh deep drop rod.


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

You really can't go wrong with a tanacom. I've also used the Shimano beast master and it was pretty badass as well.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

You already answered your own question...... Diawa Bull 1000

Spool it with the Diawa Braid 150lb -550yds factory pk.


----------



## Reel Sick (May 4, 2009)

Submit an offer of $455.00 and he will take it.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/301864482366?_trksid=p2060353.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Buy the rod at Outcast they had the best deal hands down.

I bought this line well because I am cheap, but have had no real issues yet just the color leaches out the first trip but still holds it's color. I bought 150 lb 1000 meter spool, ocean master Keith told me about this line.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/22164261319...49&var=520501293287&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## atlantacapt (Oct 2, 2007)

I'd buy the old school Tanacom Bull 1000 over the new Tanacom 1000. Find one or two that are lightly used. They new ones haven't held up as well. Banax are great too...we've used both. Banax actually has bigger gears, etc., and so may hold up better. The jury is still out on that one. The Beastmaster 9000 is really good too. Up from there are hooker and dolphin electrics and then even bigger LPs.


----------



## Lady J (Jul 14, 2013)

I have a pair of Daiwa 750's and love them. Last year I was looking for something a bit larger and got a nice deal from a PFF member handled "Frigate Sales" out of Baton Rouge, LA. He carries Banex-Kagen reels. I got their 1000 version and like it better than the Tanacom's. Visit his website and see it he is offering some specials. Of course if money is no object them by all means go for the Shimano Beastmaster and don't pair it with a cheap Dendoh rod. Go to J&M Tackle in Orange Beach and get one of their custom Gulfstream deep drop rods. I have one and it pulls great! Tight lines.


----------



## aqua-holic (Jan 23, 2010)

I have several Tanacoms, 500, 750, and 1000. I think I would try the Banax Kaigen 1000 before I bought another Tanacom.

Check out at www.frigatesales.com/support-documents.html

Not affiliated with them, just like what I read on thehulltruth

Steve


----------



## jgraham154 (Jul 15, 2008)

I have a banax and it's a great reel for the money..


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

I hadn't heard of the Banax Kaigen 1000 before.

To me it looks like a Diawa knock off.

Back to the line. If you do enough fishing.... Sooner or later your going to get tangled with other lines on the boat.

The Saltiga multi colored line sure helps to see things better when everyone elses line is a solid color.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

I've fished the Banax reels for years now and caught more deepwater fish on them than I can count. I currently own 2 of the 500's and 2 of the 1000's and have never had the first problem from any of them. 

I would buy them again. Would not even look at other brands.

For what it's worth. Daiwa and Banax were once partners.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

The Daiwa brand needs a serious price check to bring them back to reality.
My opinion


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

jlw1972 said:


> The Daiwa brand needs a serious price check to bring them back to reality.
> My opinion


$599.99 ain't too bad if you ask me (you didn't but I don't care :001_tongue::001_tongue.

I'm not in any way, shape or form partial to Daiwa as a company, but I do know I've sold hundreds of them with only a tiny trickle of them ever coming back due to a true manufacturers defect. 

I also get to take in repairs from other, less-expensive, "better" reels and there just no way I could possibly recommend anything more expensive or elaborate than the Daiwa Tanacom for day to day deep dropping duties. Hell my original one that I still have is a demo that is over 10yrs old. It's never been serviced, just rinsed and works like a charm.

There are other reels that granted are more expensive that may be "better" but I think the word "value" gets lost at that point.
just my .02


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Chris V said:


> $599.99 ain't too bad if you ask me (you didn't but I don't care :001_tongue::001_tongue.
> 
> I'm not in any way, shape or form partial to Daiwa as a company, but I do know I've sold hundreds of them with only a tiny trickle of them ever coming back due to a true manufacturers defect.
> 
> ...


Congrats on post #10,000!! Splittine & Jason should be delivering your prize package by midnight!!


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

$599 is a lot better. Last time I noticed they were Round nine.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Try'n Hard said:


> Congrats on post #10,000!! Splittine & Jason should be delivering your prize package by midnight!!


Corso poopified Roomba?


----------



## Lil' Scout (Oct 1, 2007)

I have a Tanacom Bull 1000 and love it. Found the Tanacom 750 online at Overtons last night for $399 with their coupon code. Couldn't resist at that price.


----------



## tddlbz (Aug 12, 2015)

Thanks for all the input! It'll be a while before I purchase one. Gotta get the boat back in the water first. Do y'all rig plugs on your boat or clamp them to the battery?


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

tddlbz said:


> Thanks for all the input! It'll be a while before I purchase one. Gotta get the boat back in the water first. *Do y'all rig plugs on your boat or clamp them to the battery*?


Plugs on the boat are convenient and make the whole operation look "clean" but make sure you maintain the sockets and inspect routinely for corrosion. Keep di-electric grease onboard and use liberally on the sockets as well as on the female connection on the reel itself. Store your cords somewhere waterproof. I personally always carry a spare cord in case there is an issue with the plugs on the boat or my main cord.

Most folks do not take proper care of the plugs and cords and it leads to a lot of bad-mouthing of the reel prior to establishing the true cause of the issue which is often owner/operator neglect.


----------



## tddlbz (Aug 12, 2015)

What brand of plugs do y'all recommend wiring the boat with? I've purchased the Daiwa Tanacom 1000.


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

jlw1972 said:


> $599 is a lot better. Last time I noticed they were Round nine.



You havn't looked in years then...... But that's about what I paid for mine.

Earl Rayder bought his after me. Both of ours quit at sea.

Now that was a long time ago.... They replaced the circuit board in both of them. I confirmed this by looking up the circuit board pt #'s.

Yes they had a revision. Mine has not had a problem since, I can't speak for Earl's, because it's been years since I've seen him.

But I own 2 Bull 1000's now and Love'em. I have them spooled with the 550meter Diawa 150lb factory pk. 

A lot of people spool with something else.... But when you get a tangle with them, It sure is a Lot easier to untangle with the ability to see that Diawa line easier.


----------

